

_why the lucky stiff's site headers - cmstoken
http://whytheluckystiff.net/#update

======
ndesaulniers
curl -I <http://whytheluckystiff.net/\#update>

HTTP/1.1 200 OK Server: GitHub.com Date: Sat, 25 May 2013 01:53:14 GMT
Content-Type: text/html Content-Length: 1 Last-Modified: Sat, 20 Apr 2013
05:13:26 GMT Connection: keep-alive Expires: Sat, 25 May 2013 02:03:14 GMT
Cache-Control: max-age=600 Vary: Accept-Encoding Accept-Ranges: bytes

------
nilved
quick view: <http://redbot.org/?uri=http://whytheluckystiff.net/#update>

------
justinlloyd
_why are you fetishizing this guy?

------
FireBeyond
And ... ? Flagged.

